# Problems coming off GF diet



## CAdream (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all, I have been doing a gluten free diet for about 55 days. During that time I didn't really see any reduction in symptoms. Now I have started to try and add gluten back in (i want to be able to eat thanksgiving stuffing!!!) in small amounts- a few pretels at a time, soy sauce in my stir fry, etc. While I can't say that I am sure that the gluten is the culprit, the past few days since I started adding it in I've had a lot of pain and D (but not like a super abnormal about). Is this just my body readjusting to gluten? Or a sign I should stay away from it longer? Like I said, during the time I was GF I didn't see any difference, so I don't think that is my problem.Anyone have insight?


----------

